# 2006 GTO grille



## Ralic06 (3 mo ago)

Anyone know where I can get the grille inserts for the front bumper nowhere I look has them


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

04-06 GTO Kidney Upper Grilles Reproduction: GTOG8TA.COM - Pontiac GTO G8 Trans Am Parts and Accessories



Until you get the new set in you should pop the other grill out. Makes it look less noticeable. One of mine came out while i was driving and looked just like yours. I kept saying the car looked like it got into a fight and had a black eye or broken tooth lol. I popped the other one out and it looked much better until i got replacements.


----------



## Ralic06 (3 mo ago)

Thanks man I appreciate that! Now I need to figure out my condenser and this engine light😂 thanks for the link and the advice ha.


----------

